# Contract signed for 405 SPZ PUMA



## ironduke57 (7 Jul 2009)

From the KMW Homepage:


> *Billion EURO-contract for PUMA IFV*
> 
> Munich, July 6, 2009 - Krauss-Maffei Wegmann (KMW) has received the largest single order in its recent history with a commission for series production of the Puma Infantry Fighting Vehicle (IFV).
> PSM GmbH (Project System and Management), a joint venture in which KMW and Rheinmetall AG of Düsseldorf each hold a 50% stake, was awarded a contract by the Federal German Defence Technology and Procurement Agency (BWB) for the delivery of 405 newly developed combat vehicles. The total contract value is approximately EUR 3.1 billion. The delivery of the IFVs  to the German Bundeswehr will start 2010.
> ...


- http://www.kmweg.de/gb/pressenews_detail.php?id=143

And there is also this new (big) Pic of it:
- http://93.188.243.232/images/PUMA_Pressebild_02.jpg
Some differences to the earlier prototypes and drawings.

Regards,
ironduke57 :nod:


----------



## ironduke57 (7 Dec 2010)

*Serial start for new PUMA infantry fighting vehicle*


> Krauss-Maffei Wegmann (KMW) and Rheinmetall handed over on December 6th in time the first two PUMA infantry fighting vehicles to the Federal Office of Defense Technology and Procurement (BWB) in Kassel for verification tests. This marks the start for the contractual delivery of 405 ordered vehicles to the German Armed Forces. The contract with a volume of roughly 3.1 bn Euro was signed in July 2009. The delivery of the PUMA is a significant milestone for the most important procurement program of the German Army. „This is a crucial day on the way of introducing the PUMA to the German Armed Forces. We have undergone a challenging period of research and development, pushing the limits of this technology“ stated Frank Haun, CEO of KMW and Klaus Eberhardt, CEO of Rheinmetall.
> 
> ...


- http://www.kmweg.de/2922-bD1lbiZuZXdzX2lkPTYxNjIy-~rechte-navi~pressemitteilungen~news_detail.html (EN)







Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Brasidas (7 Dec 2010)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> *Serial start for new PUMA infantry fighting vehicle*- http://www.kmweg.de/2922-bD1lbiZuZXdzX2lkPTYxNjIy-~rechte-navi~pressemitteilungen~news_detail.html (EN)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did the Bundeswehr go with the underglow mod shown in the picture?


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Dec 2010)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> Did the Bundeswehr go with the underglow mod shown in the picture?



Its the Urban camouflage.


----------



## ironduke57 (8 Dec 2010)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> Did the Bundeswehr go with the underglow mod shown in the picture?


Sure. :nod: A shame you can´t see the chromed spiners on the roadwheels at this pic. And the soundsystem just blows you away! ;D

SCNR,
ironduke57 8)


----------



## ironduke57 (3 Jun 2011)

New official video showing some shooting trials, the deployable in-vehicle simulator kit, some more training assets and the two first final version Pumas from the pic above:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPH_0u88gP8&fmt=18

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (13 Apr 2012)

Some new pix by KMW:
http://www.kmweg.de/de/uploads/pics/8000.jpg
http://www.kmweg.de/de/uploads/pics/DSC_7882_01.jpg
http://www.kmweg.de/de/uploads/pics/8010.jpg
http://www.kmweg.de/de/uploads/pics/7931.jpg
http://www.kmweg.de/de/uploads/pics/7996.jpg

Still without Spike launcher. 

Regrads,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (15 Apr 2012)

Pics of the sub zero trials in Norway:
http://www.kmweg.de/de/uploads/pics/PSM_01.jpg
http://www.kmweg.de/de/uploads/pics/IMG_3090.jpg

BTW: Are there any size restrictions regarding pix?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Apr 2012)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Still without Spike launcher.
> Regrads,
> ironduke57


Is that a new, larger form of flechette?  For all those troublesome zombies?


----------



## REDinstaller (15 Apr 2012)

Spike is an Israeli atgw


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Apr 2012)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Spike is an Israeli atgw


Spoilsport.


----------



## REDinstaller (15 Apr 2012)

Meh. I'm good with it. >


----------



## ironduke57 (13 May 2013)

(Really) Short PUMA vid:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MPQGLAZYeU

Regards,
ironduke57


----------

